# How do I save a youtube clip to play during a presentation?



## Pergamum (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello,


I have several presentations to make and want to show snippets of several youtube clips?

Without being online or waiting for uploading, how do I save a youtube clip so that is is accesssible offline and playable during a presentation?


----------



## LeeJUk (Oct 16, 2011)

You can use an online video converter. There are several good websites for this. Search "youtube to video" or "youtube to mp4" or avi or whatever.

Convert Youtube Videos Online (MP3, Audio, MP4, WMV, AVI, iPod, iTunes, FLV, MOV) is one of them.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Oct 16, 2011)

If you use Internet Explorer as your browser and RealPlayer as your media player you can download video off of youtube and burn them to DVD or Video CD's,a small box will pop up at the top the YouTube video when you position your mouse just above it and you can download it,I'm not sure any of the other browser support this use of RealPlayer download features.


----------



## Tim (Oct 16, 2011)

Search for "download helper".


----------



## MW (Oct 16, 2011)

Video Converter Ultimate: All-in-one Video Converter | Wondershare


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Oct 16, 2011)

You could just add it to your youtube favorites.


----------



## Brother John (Oct 16, 2011)

Perg if you use Firefox as your browser you can simply get the free add-on "DownloadHelper". A button is placed next to the url window and all you have to do is click it when you want to download a video or audio online that you are viewing/listening too. Very easy and has tons of options for formats to save in. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/?src=search


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 16, 2011)

I use internet explorer.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Oct 17, 2011)

I've always used KeepVid:

KeepVid: Download and save any video from Youtube, Dailymotion, Metacafe, iFilm and more!


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 17, 2011)

And what are the legal ramifications of the use of these sorts of programs?


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 17, 2011)

Kevin,

Are they legal?


----------

